# For all us guys needing that special Valentines poem to express our true feelings.........



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

*THESE ARE ENTRIES TO A WASHINGTON POST COMPETITION  ASKING FOR A TWO-LINE RHYME*  
*WITH THE  MOST ROMANTIC  FIRST LINE,*  
*AND THE  LEAST ROMANTIC   SECOND LINE:*  
  

1. My darling, my lover, my beautiful wife:  
Marrying you has screwed up my life.  
    
2. I see your face when I am dreaming.  
That's why I always wake up screaming.  
    
3. Kind, intelligent, loving and hot;  
This describes everything you are not.  
    
4. Love may be beautiful, love may be bliss,  
But I only slept with you 'cause I was pissed.  
    
5. I thought that I could love no other  
-- that is until I met your brother...  
    
6. Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you.  
But the roses are wilting, the violets are dead, the sugar bowl's  empty and so is your head.  
    
7. I want to feel your sweet embrace;  
But don't take that paper bag off your face.  
    
8. I love your smile, your face, and your eyes  
Damn, I'm good at telling lies!  
    
9. My love, you take my breath away.  
What have you stepped in to smell this way?  
    
10. My feelings for you no words can tell,  
Except for maybe 'Go to hell.'  
    
11. What inspired this amorous rhyme?  
Two parts vodka, one part lime.  
    
*WHO SAID POETRY IS BORING?*


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

HAHAHAHA thats good stuff right there!


----------



## paredneck42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hahaha Nice!!


----------

